# Divorce Cakes



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A friend of mine sent these pictures to me and I immediately thought how much they would be enjoyed by all the delightfully demented folks here

So for anyone who may be wondering what to bake for the next divorce party you go to, search no further for inspiration:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And a few more:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

These are fricken AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had seen these when I got divorced, although my divorce was kinda friendly (we even hugged goodbye on the courthouse steps..lol). But, when he's being an ass, these would have been great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These are great. I have 2 friends (twins)who both got divorced this year in horrible splits (one's hubby ran off with all the furniture, and left her & the 1 year old with no place to sit, eat, etc.)...I might make one of these for our next girls night out, aka "Bible study". I hate working with fondant..might have to think on this one.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

These are a riot, but they almost all seemed biased against the man. I guess guys don't make cakes, they just buy some beer.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are freakin' hilarious! They certainly are a bit biased, but I dare say it's probably the angry ex-wife that would commission one of these. They are funny though!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ouch!!
Glad there wasn't some graphic Lorena Bobbit cake topper for a cheating husband! I love cake but I'd have to pass on that!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome cakes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Ouch!!
> Glad there wasn't some graphic Lorena Bobbit cake topper for a cheating husband! I love cake but I'd have to pass on that!


Okay, now I'm going to have THAT picture stuck in my head all day!!:googly:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> These are a riot, but they almost all seemed biased against the man. I guess guys don't make cakes, they just buy some beer.


Well here's your chance, Spooky...let's see your ideas for special labels for bottles of divorce beer! How about pictures of men happily fishing, hunting, golfing, making a big mess, etc, etc....on the beer bottles.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooklights said:


> Well here's your chance, Spooky...let's see your ideas for special labels for bottles of divorce beer! How about pictures of men happily fishing, hunting, golfing, making a big mess, etc, etc....on the beer bottles.


Made up fact for the day: Excessive beer drinking is a leading cause of divorce, lost fingers among power tool users, and really off-the-wall Halloween props:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are right, Spooky. I think it has more to do with what a lady is likely to do. Bake a cake and have a girl's night. I think the men will go to Hooters----no cake involved.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Men with girlfriends, a new hot sportscar & midlife crisis...living in the camper trailer in the woods....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Divorces suck.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great cakes!!!!!!!!


----------

